# Tiny Terries and More



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

A hot topic at today's HF virtual play date was hair accessories. Later, I'll post the three types of clips we put in Shama's hair in this thread. This is a reminder to EvaE1izabeth and krandall to post what hairbands they like ... Thanks! What hair accessories do the rest of you like?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

This is the ONLY brand I've found that I like: https://smile.amazon.com/Goody-Ouch...d=1&keywords=Tiny+Terry&qid=1590347341&sr=8-2


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

If I'm using reusable bands, I use exactly what Karen posted. Otherwise I just use whatever grooming bands I have at the moment and snip, toss, and redo every couple days


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

These are my new favorites. I'm pretty sure they're bigger than the "baby" terry bands, so maybe not for ultra fine coats. I think because they're bigger they wrap more times so they're secure, but since they're nylon they aren't heavy. I love them because they are the same color as his hair, and a lot of the time I just want to see his face, but the hair style.

Before that I used tiny clear "no damage" bands, but last time they were out of clear and the black ones I purchased caused a lot of breakage.

I keep pasting the link wrong, hopefully it works this time.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks, all! EvaE1izabeth, your link worked.





 DH thinks these stay in her fine hair the best.

I think 



.

I rarely use the bows now. The clips are easier. I do want to try those terry cloth bands, however ...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KarMar said:


> If I'm using reusable bands, I use exactly what Karen posted. Otherwise I just use whatever grooming bands I have at the moment and snip, toss, and redo every couple days


Me too.  I usually get the regular ones at dog shows so I am sure I am getting the size I like. It can be hard to tell when ordering online.

...And I get Panda' "cute, girlie" bows on Amazon. I think they are really for Shih Tzus. (but I don't tell her that  )


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07XYGGGNM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_PfUYEb58NE7DR
> 
> These are my new favorites. I'm pretty sure they're bigger than the "baby" terry bands, so maybe not for ultra fine coats. I think because they're bigger they wrap more times so they're secure, but since they're nylon they aren't heavy. I love them because they are the same color as his hair, and a lot of the time I just want to see his face, but the hair style.
> 
> ...


I just bought some of the black ones to try on Panda. I THINK they will be too big (long) for her, because her coat is a LOT finer than Sundance's. But it's always worth a try!!! They're cheap!


----------



## stephsu (Apr 27, 2020)

So I first said I wanted a male puppy. Then I said I'd take either if it was the right personality. Now reading this and looking at the pics of the females with bows makes me want a female!!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

The bows and clips are fun. I think in 2020, you could put bows and clips in a boy's hair if you wanted! [ame="https://www.amazon.com/BIG-SMILE-PAW-Classic-Accessories/dp/B0773FGD99/ref=sr_1_2?dchild=1&keywords=boy+dog+hair+accessories&qid=1590424174&s=pet-supplies&sr=1-2"]There are also "boy" themed designs.[/ame] Boy dogs can also wear neck ties and bow ties ...


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

krandall said:


> I just bought some of the black ones to try on Panda. I THINK they will be too big (long) for her, because her coat is a LOT finer than Sundance's. But it's always worth a try!!! They're cheap!


I did see black ties with smaller diameter of the same material, but they didn't come in blonde, which is what I was excited about. I'm interested to hear about the size comparison!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

stephsu said:


> So I first said I wanted a male puppy. Then I said I'd take either if it was the right personality. Now reading this and looking at the pics of the females with bows makes me want a female!!


Stick with wanting the RIGHT puppy for you! They are ALL cute!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> The bows and clips are fun. I think in 2020, you could put bows and clips in a boy's hair if you wanted! There are also "boy" themed designs. Boy dogs can also wear neck ties and bow ties ...


Kodi has always worn different colored terries to match my outfit and his collar and leash when we show!  I think he looked very dapper in red!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I did see black ties with smaller diameter of the same material, but they didn't come in blonde, which is what I was excited about. I'm interested to hear about the size comparison!


Oh, I missed those!!! I'll have to go back and look again!!!

ETA... When I looked at what I ordered, I think I DID order the smallest size (1"?) just by accident. I could find larger ones, but not smaller ones.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

My favorite mini's are from Twist Braid Snap made by Koko. I like the pastels which they don't always have. They do have black and white now. I have ordered the larger size in the past which is ok if I just use it for one ponytail. The mini's are a lighter weight then Goody's.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I tried some hair ties on Mia long ago. Mia loves floppy around on her back or rolling her head on the floor and making a strange pawing motion. She seems to do this when she is in a super happy mood so nothing is bothering her. I never found any hair ties that would stay in too long. And if they did, she did not seem to like them because they interfered with her flopping routine!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

krandall said:


> Oh, I missed those!!! I'll have to go back and look again!!!
> 
> ETA... When I looked at what I ordered, I think I DID order the smallest size (1"?) just by accident. I could find larger ones, but not smaller ones.


That's the size I've been using and they work for me. But I think when I was looking for them I came across some from a different seller that were a bit smaller, maybe 1/2" or 3/4, but they were only in black and multi colored. If I come across those again I'll post a link!


----------



## stephsu (Apr 27, 2020)

Ok, that photo of Kodi is so cute! My husband is a "guy's guy" and wouldn't be a fan of that, but I think I just might do that anyway!! That is adorable!!! Will add those links to my amazon wishlist!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

The Twist Braid & Snap ones are 1/2" and the next size is one inch.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

mudpuppymama said:


> I tried some hair ties on Mia long ago. Mia loves floppy around on her back or rolling her head on the floor and making a strange pawing motion. She seems to do this when she is in a super happy mood so nothing is bothering her. I never found any hair ties that would stay in too long. And if they did, she did not seem to like them because they interfered with her flopping routine!


He might be able to get out the new soft ties if he tried, but I don't think he knows that because he's used to the clear ones that don't budge.

I really believe he knows when I start combing his head that he'll be able to see better, if I'm projecting don't tell me  Usually he seems to like it when I put in his top knot. He will immediately bat at it if it's a bit too tight, but he looks right at me when he does it like he's asking me to fix it. Most of the time he jumps up in the window to look outside the second I finish.

I think he look cute with long floppy hair in his face. DH doesn't like it, though.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

stephsu said:


> Ok, that photo of Kodi is so cute! My husband is a "guy's guy" and wouldn't be a fan of that, but I think I just might do that anyway!! That is adorable!!! Will add those links to my amazon wishlist!


The first few times I did a top knot my husband did NOT like it. I wouldn't say he's a guy's guy, but he's not into froofy. Then he started asking me to do it because he likes being able to see his eyes, and it makes DH sad to think he can't see. Shockingly, he learned how to do it himself and does it all of the time now. This is the same person that could not handle my daughter's little pushover bang when our early morning schedule changed, so I ended up teaching my kindergartener to do it herself


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Heather's said:


> My favorite mini's are from Twist Braid Snap made by Koko. I like the pastels which they don't always have. They do have black and white now. I have ordered the larger size in the past which is ok if I just use it for one ponytail. The mini's are a lighter weight then Goody's.


Are they ties or clips? Where do you order them from?


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

ShamaMama said:


> Thanks, all! EvaE1izabeth, your link worked.
> 
> Here are the first claw clips we got for Shama.
> 
> ...


I LOVE the first set of clips you posted, I'm ordering those now. I love that they're more natural colors. I'm not sure he'll keep them in, but they're worth a shot!

This is a fun thread because the ties and bands are so inexpensive, it's a great chance to try something new.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> The first few times I did a top knot my husband did NOT like it. I wouldn't say he's a guy's guy, but he's not into froofy. Then he started asking me to do it because he likes being able to see his eyes, and it makes DH sad to think he can't see. Shockingly, he learned how to do it himself and does it all of the time now. This is the same person that could not handle my daughter's little pushover bang when our early morning schedule changed, so I ended up teaching my kindergartener to do it herself


That's all very funny! Can you post a photo of your daughter's little pushover bang from all those years ago? It sounds cute!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Truffles likes the hair out of her eye too. When I point to sofa and say let's fix your hair she will jump up onto the sofa.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

This is DD’s school picture. I used to blow dry her hair at night and then we’d just touch up her bangs after she brushed her teeth. She learned to do them herself, but she was stressed out about it on picture day. I think she did a great job! She begged for bangs for months and then right after we went for it, our schedule changed and I wasn’t home in the morning before school. 

The others are my favorites of her with Sundance. The one where she is “gazing” at Sundance on the porch is actually really funny if you know her, even though it looks serious.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

stephsu said:


> Ok, that photo of Kodi is so cute! My husband is a "guy's guy" and wouldn't be a fan of that, but I think I just might do that anyway!! That is adorable!!! Will add those links to my amazon wishlist!


Well, unless you are going to cut their hair, you DO have to do SOMETHING to tie it up! LOL!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> This is DD's school picture. I used to blow dry her hair at night and then we'd just touch up her bangs after she brushed her teeth. She learned to do them herself, but she was stressed out about it on picture day. I think she did a great job! She begged for bangs for months and then right after we went for it, our schedule changed and I wasn't home in the morning before school.
> 
> The others are my favorites of her with Sundance. The one where she is "gazing" at Sundance on the porch is actually really funny if you know her, even though it looks serious.


I want a "love" button for these! They are beautiful!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> That's the size I've been using and they work for me. But I think when I was looking for them I came across some from a different seller that were a bit smaller, maybe 1/2" or 3/4, but they were only in black and multi colored. If I come across those again I'll post a link!


I got the smallest ones I could get on Amazon. I DO like them. On Panda's fine hair, I have to wrap them several times, but they are VERY soft and stretchy and they stay in well. I ordered some pink ones too!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Are they ties or clips? Where do you order them from?


They are terry ties. I ordered them from Twist Braid & Snap.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Heather's said:


> They are terry ties. I ordered them from Twist Braid & Snap.
> View attachment 164152


I found them, they are in the "hairband" section. It makes sense because they're Hair Bands, but I think of "hairband" as like a soft headband so I didn't even look there. My brain has just been checked out for too long.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

krandall said:


> I want a "love" button for these! They are beautiful!


Aww, thanks. Our family photos are all "before puppy" and "after puppy." All of the photos for milestones, from first days of school to award certificates, include him now, haha. But Sundance is missing from the last one, I must have uploaded the wrong photo. Oh well


----------



## Havamom328 (May 10, 2019)

Thank you Shama Mama for the hair clip recommendation (post #5). These have been working out great. I have been searching for something that doesn't pull or break the hair and that stays in. Not to mention they're super cute!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh my goodness she looks adorable!!!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

What a beautiful dog! I love her coloring! Glad you're enjoying the clips!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

What a cutie pie! I bought those clips as well because they sparkle, especially under the kitchen lights. I use them almost daily because they stay in better than any other clips I have and don't pull on Jodie's hair like you said.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

She is just gorgeous! Such a beautiful color and coat.😍


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

That is a gorgeous photo!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I went back to post #5 and looked at these claw clips again. Do they really stay in? I've been using the terry bands, like rubber band covered in terry cloth. They stay in but aren't really cute. It would be nice to have something cute, although I don't think Willow really cares!


----------



## Havamom328 (May 10, 2019)

Jackie, I'm sure you saw how tiny these clips are from the Amazon photos. Therefore they don't hold much hair, but they are very snug fitting. I take a thin layer of Scarlett's hair from the front and pull it back and then clip that hair to the hair a little further back on her head to secure it. They really do stay in remarkably well. I've used 2 clips, one on each side, 2 clips behind one another and also with a band to add a little glam. I have found that the terry bands really pull her hair out. I also ordered some silky bands and like them better than the terry as they don't pull hair as much. I imagine it depends on the texture of the dog's coat which works better.


----------

